# ""Amazon springer""



## Oldude13 (Dec 9, 2015)

Any one seen the repro springer on amazon Is it that bad? i do not need one, just asking if any one has seen one in person.
thanks


----------



## the tinker (Dec 9, 2015)

There is too much original stuff out there at a very reasonable price to spoil an old American made bike by installing china made junk. 
 The new knock-off Monark type double springers come with an extra long fork tube so they will fit a variety of bicycle headtube lengths. That's one good thing I can say about them.But Chinese and your classic don't go over so good to me. 
When buying any springer measure your bikes headtube to make sure it fits. On some springers like Monark and J.C. Higgins you will need the original type fender braces as the braces attach to the rocker arms rather then on the axles.






"I'm telling you don't buy this china junk, buy the real deal. Just make sure its in good shape and it 's gonna fit."


----------



## Ross (Dec 10, 2015)

I have one.....needed work to function. Spring weak...1/2 compressed w/175 # Brazing nice, chrome good. Probably best suited for rat or modern bike. Mine came directly from China, the sellers are great, communication is outstanding, shipping is fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Dec 10, 2015)

how much is it on amazone?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2015)

Yoke looks correct, not lke the other repops (yuk)

http://www.amazon.com/Vintage-Schwi...771458&sr=8-41&keywords=bicycle+springer+fork


----------



## spoker (Dec 10, 2015)

i like it,has the rounded yoke,the older heaver adjustable spring bolt for tensioning the spring pressure,has the larger nutted assm on front yoke like the orig,also has the cast bottom on the fork not the machined one,some of the older forks have lost some spring tension and the hoe in the front of the yoke get hogged out from not keepin correct tension on the spring,with the exception of some whizzars the forks were designed for fairly light ppl,so if yo get a gennie for for $150.00 to $250.00 and have to replace the spring and yoke are you farther ahead?another option would be to get on pf these and see if mr wes has a lockin steer tube,just thinkin out loud as 4 me figuring this stuff out is part of the hobby fun 4 me


----------



## spoker (Dec 10, 2015)

oh ya even looks like the leg bottoms have 1 slotted and one round,way close enough for this plowboy!!!!


----------



## Ross (Dec 10, 2015)

.   Same fork from eBay very narrow at top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Dec 10, 2015)

is that the rear tube mount that came with it/the bfcket looks original in the amazon pics


----------



## Ross (Dec 11, 2015)

Yep... Angle wasn't correct...extra nut in photo added to tinker with ride height. Will replace w/ proper spacer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellshotrods (Dec 14, 2015)

You can see how poorly made these are if you look at the pics up close.
Like one buyer mentioned, look how off-center the chrome rod is drilled at the bottom.
It's drilled so close to the edge it is ready to crack or break.   CHINA JUNK !!!


----------

